# Hướng dẫn bổ sung canxi sau sinh cho sản phụ



## Sim Med (5/10/19)

*HƯỚNG DẪN BỔ SUNG CANXI SAU SINH CHO SẢN PHỤ !!!*
Bổ sung canxi sau sinh cho sản phụ là việc làm rất cần thiết, đặc biệt với những trường hợp cho con bú hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ. Vì khi đó lượng canxi trẻ hấp thụ được chủ yếu thông qua nguồn sữa mẹ. Nếu sữa mẹ không cung cấp đủ canxi thì sẽ ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến sự phát triển sau này của trẻ cũng như sức khỏe của người mẹ. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp bà mẹ sau sinh hiểu được tầm quan trọng của việc bổ sung canxi sau sinh và cách bổ sung canxi đúng - đủ.

*1. Vai trò thiết yếu của canxi trong cơ thể*
Trong cơ thể con người, ion canxi tập trung tới 99% ở xương và chỉ có 1% trong máu và trong các tổ chức phần mềm. Canxi có vai trò rất quan trọng trong quá trình phát triển, duy trì chức năng sinh học của cơ thể:

Canxi là thành phần cấu tạo chủ yếu của khung xương giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể, thiếu canxi đặc biệt ở trẻ nhỏ dẫn đến yếu xương, lùn, chậm lớn, còi xương, răng không đều, ... phụ nữ dễ loãng xương trong giai đoạn tiền mãn kinh
Hệ miễn dịch: Canxi đóng vai trò sĩ quan chỉ huy của quá trình phản ứng miễn dịch, phát hiện sớm những tác nhân gây bệnh.
Hệ thần kinh: Ion canxi có vai trò quan trọng trong dẫn truyền thần kinh. Thiếu Caxi thì hoạt động truyền dẫn thần kinh bị ức chế.
Hệ cơ bắp: Ion Canxi đóng vai trò quan trọng trong hoạt động co giãn của cơ bắp. Thiếu canxi khả năng đàn hồi của cơ bắp kém, cơ dễ bị mỏi mệt, thể lực yếu kém hoặc là tăng kích thích thần kinh cơ.
Các tác dụng khác: Canxi tham gia vào quá trình làm đông máu, giảm thiểu máu thấm ra ngoài mạch, có tác dụng bổ trợ với chứng xuất huyết và những bệnh dị ứng, Canxi làm cho các tế bào tăng khả năng kết dính với nhau, Canxi còn có tác dụng bảo vệ đường hô hấp nhờ làm tăng chuyển động của hàng tế bào lông giúp đẩy bụi, dị vật ra khỏi đường hô hấp.
*2. Trong quá trình mang thai đã bổ sung đầy đủ canxi thì sau sinh có cần tiếp tục bổ sung canxi nữa hay không?*
Mặc dù những phụ nữ đã bổ sung đầy đủ canxi trong suốt quá trình mang thai thì sau khi sinh vẫn cần tiếp tục bổ sung canxi. Thậm chí hàm lượng canxi bổ sung cho phụ nữ sau sanh còn cao hơn so với lúc mang bầu.
Vì sau khi sinh, nguồn canxi cung cấp cho trẻ hoàn toàn phụ thuộc vào nguồn sữa mẹ. Người mẹ không có chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý dẫn đến thiếu hụt lượng canxi cần thiết cung cấp cho trẻ sẽ gây trở ngại rất nhiều cho quá trình phát triển của con sau này. Mặt khác mẹ cũng có khả năng bị loãng xương cao hơn.

*3. Triệu chứng thiếu canxi*





​
Người mẹ thiếu Canxi sẽ có các biểu hiện sau:

Cơ bắp đau nhức hay chuột rút, đặc biệt vào ban đêm có thể là dấu hiệu sớm của thiếu hụt canxi
Móng dễ gãy
Đau răng
Thường xuyên bị cúm và nhiễm trùng.
Rối loạn giấc ngủ...
Loãng xương
Thiếu canxi ở trẻ có biểu hiện:

Trẻ biếng ăn, chán ăn
Trẻ quấy khóc, dễ giật mình, khó ngủ đêm
Đổ nhiều mồ hôi trộm
Hay nấc cụt, ọc sữa
Rụng tóc hình vành khăn
Chậm nhận thức và khó thích ứng xung quanh..
Người mẹ cho con bú và trẻ có các biểu hiện trên có khả năng cơ thể đang thiếu canxi.

*4. Bổ sung canxi sau sinh cho sản phụ như thế nào là đủ?*
Theo Viện Dinh Dưỡng Quốc Gia, nhu cầu canxi (Ca) của cơ thể được xác định trong mối tương quan với Phosphor (P): tỷ số Ca/P mong muốn tối thiểu >0.8 ở mọi lứa tuổi, tốt nhất là 1- 1.5 ( đặc biệt với trẻ em). Theo đó lượng canxi cần thiết cho phụ nữ có thai là 1200mg/ ngày và phụ nữ cho con bú là 1300mg/ ngày.

*Bổ sung Canxi sau sinh như thế nào?*
Canxi có thể được cung cấp từ rất nhiều nguồn trong cuộc sống. Cách đơn giản và an toàn nhất là bổ sung canxi bằng các thực phẩm hàng ngày. Những thực phẩm dưới đây có hàm lượng canxi cao nhất mà phụ nữ sau sinh nên bổ sung vào thực đơn hàng ngày





​
Nhóm rau: Rau cải ngọt, rau dền
Rau cải ngọt, cải chíp và rau dền được xem là 2 món rau có hàm lượng canxi cao, thậm chí cao hơn sữa (trên cùng trọng lượng)
Khi ăn nên luộc hoặc nấu ăn cả nước sẽ làm tăng tỷ lệ hấp thu canxi tốt hơn.
Cải chíp được xem là món rau có hàm lượng canxi cao

Nhóm cá: Cá chạch
So với các loại cá khác trên cùng trọng lượng, cá chạch chứa hàm lượng canxi cao hơn khoảng 6 lần cá chép, hơn 10 lần so với bạch tuộc.
Cách ăn tăng hàm lượng canxi nhất là nấu chạch cùng với đậu phụ.

Nhóm gia vị: Vừng ( mè)
Một muỗng vừng khoảng 25g có thể bổ sung đến 200mg canxi cho cơ thể. Hạt vừng khi chế biến thành tương hoặc rang chín giã nhỏ có khả năng tiêu hóa cao.
Vừng có thể coi như gia vị bổ sung vào các món xào, trộn hoặc bánh.
Vừng là gia vị bổ sung canxi cho phụ nữ sau sinh

Nhóm ngũ cốc: Bột yến mạch
Bột yến mạch có hàm lượng canxi cao nhất trong nhóm ngũ cốc, hơn gạo trắng khoảng 8 lần.
Cách chế biến giúp hấp thu tốt yến mạch là nấu cùng với vừng đen.

Nhóm hạt đậu: Đậu phụ
Đậu nành sau khi trải qua nhiều công đoạn chế biến trở thành đậu phụ làm cho lượng canxi có trong đậu nành rất dễ dàng được hấp thu.
Canxi trong miếng đậu cao hơn trong nước đậu khoảng 7 lần.

Nhóm các loại hạt: Hạnh nhân
Hạnh nhân chứa lượng canxi cao nhất trong các loại hạt. mỗi 100g hạt chứa tới 815 mg canxi, đủ để đáp ứng nhu cầu canxi của một người lớn mỗi ngày.

Nhóm đậu đỗ: Đậu cô- ve
Mỗi 100g quả đậu cô- ve chứa lượng canxi lên đến ~350mg, cao gấp đôi đậu nành. Món đâu này có thể được chế biến thành rất nhiều món ăn phổ biến với người dân Việt Nam.

Nhóm đồ uống: Sữa
Sữa là thực phẩm bổ sung canxi rất quen thuộc. 250g sữa có thể cung cấp 275 mg canxi. Đây là món đồ uống rất dễ uống và không phải chế biến.
Một số thuốc, thực phẩm chức năng giàu canxi có thể được lựa chọn khi nguồn thực phẩm không cung cấp đủ canxi cần thiết. Tuy nhiên, việc bổ sung canxi qua thuốc hay thực phẩm chức năng cần tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ.

*5. Lưu ý khi bổ sung canxi cho sản phụ sau sinh*
Một vài lưu ý khi sử dụng thuốc hay thực phẩm chức năng giàu canxi:

Nên uống canxi vào buổi sáng, sau bữa ăn khoảng 1h. Nên chia thành nhiều lần dùng trong ngày.
Không ăn quá mặn vì có thể tăng thải canxi qua nước tiểu.
Không uống canxi cùng với sữa và các chế phẩm của sữa vì dễ gây lắng đọng canxi tại ruột.
Không nên uống chung canxi với sắt cũng như một số khoáng chất khác như kẽm, đồng,...cùng lúc mà nên tách ra sáng, chiều, tối.
Hạn chế sử dụng thuốc lá và rượu vì hai chất này khiến cho cơ thể khó hấp thu canxi.
Ngoài việc sử dụng thực phẩm hay thuốc để cung cấp canxi, phụ nữ sau sinh đừng quên bổ sung vitamin D. Bởi vitamin D giúp tăng khả năng hấp thu canxi ở ruột, nơi tiếp nhận canxi chủ yếu. Ánh sáng mặt trời là nguồn năng lượng vô hạn giúp tổng hợp vitamin D dưới da. Vì vậy, phơi nắng ở thời điểm thích hợp cũng là cách giúp bổ sung canxi hiệu quả. Lượng vitamin D cần thiết cho phụ nữ có thai và cho con bú là 800 UI/ ngày
Nếu chỉ bổ sung canxi và vitamin D sẽ không tốt cho sức khỏe vì canxi hấp thu nhiều dẫn đến ứ đọng trong các mô cơ thể, ứ đọng trong mạch máu dẫn đến vôi hóa, xơ hóa mạch máu, động mạch, sỏi ở một số cơ quan. Chính vì vậy, khi bổ sung canxi và vitamin D cần bổ sung các vitamin muối khoáng đồng yếu tố bởi cơ thể cần rất nhiều chất để hoạt động một cách hỗ trợ, cung cấp canxi theo cách tốt nhất, không sợ bị thừa hay thiếu.
Bổ sung canxi sau sinh cho phụ nữ sau sinh là việc làm rất cần thiết để đảm bảo sự phát triển của trẻ và sức khỏe của mẹ. Thực phẩm giàu canxi là cách tốt nhất, an toàn nhất và cũng đơn giản nhất mà mọi phụ nữ sau sinh nên đưa vào thực đơn hàng ngày.


----------

